# July 4th "50/50 Race" @ Mikes



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Mikes is having a 50/50 Money Race Saturdey, July 4th. Gates will open at 8am, Racing starts at 11am. Lets have a Great Crowd!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Smiley said:


> Mikes is having a 50/50 Money Race Saturdey, July 4th. Gates will open at 8am, Racing starts at 11am. Lets have a Great Crowd!


Thanks smiley..Come out and have some fun you might walk away with some money in your pocket as well. like he said Track will open at 8:00am racing will start at 11:00am Fee's will be $20 for your first class and $10 for 2nd if you have any questions call me at the shop 281-577-8250 Phil


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Will there be a slash class? That seems to be the only car I can keep running. haha


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

GoFaster said:


> Will there be a slash class? That seems to be the only car I can keep running. haha


Yes sir. Mod and stock.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Is it time to race yet?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

It is looking good for me to make it. Friday should be a good day to do some testing


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Looks like I may get out....got the move done. Just gotta find my car in that mess.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Will how did it go? Sorry I was no where to be found while you were moving. JK
Do you need anything like a beer maybe.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I have had a few....and the 1.99 margaritas I found by the new place are awesome......hmm....those are on special monday and tuesday nights.....hmmmm.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

how about tomorrow night


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya lets do it! After our practice run that is.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Just wanted to tell everyone mike is going to add $25 extra for each class to bump up the purse.:dance:


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

sweet


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Mark I thought you were not racing in July


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

To darn hot to race


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

Bigj said:


> To darn hot to race


LOL, the track is covered. Bring a big *** fan.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Jim I thought u quit racing. What r u doing in here. yea yea I know what I said, but this is the perfect weekend to race. 

I got a call from some friends over in LA, and they want to come over to race this weekend. 
I talked to Phil today and the track will be open from 10 to 5 of Friday for practice if anyone want to show up. I know a few of us are planning on going up there to test some motors.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Jerry you dont race when it is cold. lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I just saw on the grid the boys form LA talking smack. I hope have a good turn out 

See you guys Saturday

How about a CV Roll Call. lol


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

What the hell! 

Phillip, Please start the race at 7:00 AM so I can race!! 

Thanks!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> How about a CV Roll Call. lol


I will have my rc car with a rc radio and rc tires. How about you guys?

Oh yeah, I am running rc fuel too!!! woohoo

I also want to say my daddy will beat up your daddy.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

Im with JB, earlier the better!! I have to sing at the **** Roman Forest 4th celebration at 4 o' clock!! Which means I will have to leave right before the main again like I did 2 weeks ago!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

cool that means more money for me. I am not leaving until the fat lady sings. Not you Jason


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Youre just singing becuase Im not going to be there and that you might have a chance to win. But its all good Smiley or Jake is going to take care of you anyways so it really dosn't matter. And if they don't then you will just blow up a clutch bell again so that will put you out.

You might as well just go up to Mike's pay your entry, go over and pour some dirt in you motor, bend a shock shaft and then leave and save yourself the headache of wasting 8 hours.....lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

jbranham50 said:


> You might as well just go up to Mike's pay your entry, go over and pour some dirt in you motor, bend a shock shaft and then leave and save yourself the headache of wasting 8 hours.....lol


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That's funny right thar, I don't care who ya are! Good stuff Jason.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

jbranham50 said:


> Youre just singing becuase Im not going to be there and that you might have a chance to win. But its all good Smiley or Jake is going to take care of you anyways so it really dosn't matter. And if they don't then you will just blow up a clutch bell again so that will put you out.
> 
> You might as well just go up to Mike's pay your entry, go over and pour some dirt in you motor, bend a shock shaft and then leave and save yourself the headache of wasting 8 hours.....lol


DAYUUMMM!

Mark, go in the back and practice falling down...Jason will be along shortly.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

JB is being ugly because he is stuck at home in his skirt doing honeydos this weekend. You can tell which one of us wears the pants when it comes to our wifes
BTW this will be my 5th weekend in a row to race.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Chris I would keep my hands in my pockets if I were you.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

CV and Guff I am not even going to waste my time on smack talk with you two. can you say (Biff)


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> JB is being ugly because he is stuck at home in his skirt doing honeydos this weekend. You can tell which one of us wears the pants when it comes to our wifes
> BTW this will be my 5th weekend in a row to race.


I race every weekend, and some weeknights 

Now who wears the pants? :slimer:


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

actually My ESC got hot and thermaled due to all the gas engines in the race heating up the earth,lol!! Hey, I am playing out at Big Texas in Spring tonight and celebrating mine and some other B-days, you all should come and let loose and set your mind free of R/C for a few hours!!

www.myspace.com/jasoncassidyband


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mark, its all good. I'm the one who decided to have the party and I'm the one who gets to go to Nats for a whole week of racing where I get to watch and compete with people who know how to attach air filters to their cars. You Dig??

Your wife just feels sorry for you since you can't ever finish a race and you never get to come home and tell her you won!!! So she lets you keep trying. LOL!!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Guff. Racing is that what you call it. 

Are you going to Track 21 tomorrow night?


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

LOL!!!!!!!

I just had to have another laugh at that one!!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

JB LOL
Is that why you were crying about not going to SA last weekend.
Oh yea how did you do in Victoria. You might need to make yourself a check list


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Haha, One race (Victoria) is easy to remember. I lost count with all of yours.

Oh yea you did get 2nd in Victoria.......only 7 laps down from 1st.

Oh and I was crying about SA and it was because you guys let Mike B. win everything!!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Just like you let him beat you in OK. You had 45 min to catch up and could not


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

yes 7 laps down with 3 flame outs. you only had 2 and we could not tell how many laps down you were.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think i did.....you were my pit guy and were supposed to watching my car.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

is that what you call catching back up. He still beat you


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

Yall need to meet at the playground at 3:30 and settle this!lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

you might of won if you would not have tried to go so long on you first pit stop.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

He cant. He has to go home and clean his room
Kim said something about him being grounded. Not sure if that was code for something or she was serious.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

lol, last time I laughed so hard I fell off my dinosaur!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Cassidy you are going to be there Sat correct.
I need to get you back in the mod Slash class. jk


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol! Yea is was code for something alright. And it was great!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok fine you got me on the Mike thing, he beat me.....its about time.

Score:

Mark - 1
Jason - 3,500


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

Ya, probably gonna try and set up my equip early so I can race at least for a little while....I'll give you at least of few heats to catch me and spin me out! We play at 5 I think so depending on how long we race yall might get lucky and I will have to earn and waist a TQ position and leave again!! lol


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

You guys are funny. I don't have much talk anymore since I don't have the game any more. We'll see after this weekend. Maybe I will get back in the smack talk game.

Jason, this is for you:








Jason, you look so surprised to see these:






When was the last time you had any?


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea you must have lost it cause I don't have to use props for my smaking.

Funny that looks like your fat thumb print.

lol, And that thing on the bottom just looks wierd.

Lastly who be dis?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Lol Jason. That be Ron Hoto


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ah....Ron Hoto......that explains it.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

man....... you guys are too much!!! shouldn't someone be working? lol


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Go play with Shamoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

LOL

It's the HOTO!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Huge thanks to Big Phil and the rest of the folks at Mike's for putting on an excellent race today....and I'm not just saying that because I won $50 either


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Definitely an awesome day! I had a lot of fun!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

DANG IT MAN!!!!!!! I wish I could have been there.....I'm itching SOOOO bad to race!

stupid work and vacations eating up my quality time with my RC's!!!!


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry I had to leave in a hurry guys, I would have been banned if I would have stayed,lol! I'm moving up to expert, good clean courtesy racing just doesn't exist in the sportsman class! I thought sportsman meant being a sportsman, I guess it means cops and robbers and wreck the leader when he coming around to lap you,lol!


----------



## jason douget (Jun 15, 2009)

*movin up*

jason - i think im gonna move up with you - i did win 70 bucks today and that was nice (wouldnt have matter if you stayed, id a still schooled you) but you are right - im tired of all the bs in sportsman as well. I always wondered why the expert class had 2 laps more than us in qualifying and today i figured that out - i ran fast laps in the 29's which is on par with the expert guys, the problem is getting tangled up with guys that have no regard for cars that are faster than them. Im also looking forward to learning from the better drivers. I guess giving up the money for the experience is worth every penny of it - Great job today Phil, thanks for an awesome day!


----------



## jason douget (Jun 15, 2009)

*ps*

GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Moving up will do WONDERS for your lap times!


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

jason douget said:


> jason - i think im gonna move up with you - i did win 70 bucks today and that was nice (wouldnt have matter if you stayed, id a still schooled you) but you are right - im tired of all the bs in sportsman as well. I always wondered why the expert class had 2 laps more than us in qualifying and today i figured that out - i ran fast laps in the 29's which is on par with the expert guys, the problem is getting tangled up with guys that have no regard for cars that are faster than them. Im also looking forward to learning from the better drivers. I guess giving up the money for the experience is worth every penny of it - Great job today Phil, thanks for an awesome day!


I raced expert for the first time since this was a non harc race because last weekend at Mikes I was practicing and was running ~30 lap times on par with the some of the expert guys. If you are this fast in sportsman you'll be doing a lot of passing so you have to expect you might get wrecked. I ran one qualifier, came in 3rd and never had to pass anyone because everyone can run laps within 1 second of each other.

Also expert was running 6 minutes / compared to 5 minute qualifiers which explains the 2 lap difference you see. Also I think in HARC Expert B is just as long as the Sportsman A main so your not losing any racing time if you can make Expert B.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

WOW it been almost a month and this Sportsman drama is still going on....:headknock


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I have always said you race to the level of your competition. I remember having this conversation with Jake a few years ago. look at him now. yea I know made a mistake by encouraging him to move up.

Most of the guys in expert will give you a chance to move over with out making you move. I like to give the other drivers a corner or two. After that it is game on. lol

I think Jake, Smiley and I followed each other only a couple of seconds apart with out taking each other out for over 5 mins. It was very intense for me.

Something you guys should try is to practice racing as close to someone as possible with out hitting each other. plus it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> I have always said you race to the level of your competition


This is right on the money


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I have tried to learn everybodies paint schemes and know who I am fighting for position with and who to let by. I know in the A yesterday I let Smiley, Mark, and Cody by because I knew they were lapping me, and it kept us both from wrecking and maybe losing position.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

Well I was told by a wise man(Earl) to get a win in the Sportsman class before I moved up, but since I am catching so much slack for sandbagging I guess I will move up now!! The money means nothing to me, I just wish all of you that showed up last Saturday would show up every Saturday like we do when there's not a payout!! FYI, I bought my first R/C 4 months ago and I have been racing for 2 months so I am still finding my level of competition!! I appreciate all the knowledge that you guys have helped me learn in the last few months and the great racing big Phil puts on week after week!! Lets keep this club racing going and growing, I look forward to chasing all you experts!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

looking forward to lapping you Jason. JK
Hope to be back soon.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Quit Crying Go Green said:


> I just wish all of you that showed up last Saturday would show up every Saturday like we do when there's not a payout!! quote]
> 
> same here!!!! I was amazed at how many people will come play around or will race a small Saturday race, but won't show up to an HARC race!. When I go out to Mike's on Saturdays or Sundays, there are like 15 freakin' electric buggies running around, and when it comes time to race, there are 5!?!?!?!?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

FYI 9 of the entries where from the Louisiana guys, and 4 from me alone. I am not sure what the final count was, but It could of been more for sure. I do not think we had more than 38. Maybe not such a good idea to try and race on a holiday. 

Congrats to Guff on kicking my butt in stock slash!! I will make sure Tol does not trash mine before the main next time.


----------

